# Need help to get 13 y/o to eat!



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear this. When we faced a similar situation with our 13.5 yo, we basically fed him the water we boiled chicken in (cooled of course) and a little canned pumpkin. We got lucky with the pumpkin too-we put it on top of canned ID (from the vets--Hills Prescriptions) and he ended up eating both, not much, but a little. We were dealing with a suspected hemangiosarcoma at the time and lost him 2 weeks later. The chicken water and pumpkin/ID helped him rally towards the end. 
Best of luck and hopefully others will have some good ideas.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Hank, diazepam (Valium) is used in veterinary medicine as an appetite stimulant. You might ask your vet about whether this could be appropriate for Keeper...

I know how frustrating this is.





AmbikaGR said:


> Hi
> My Keeper, thirteen y/o, has been under the weather the last 2 weeks. Her liver values are again elevated and we started her antibiotics to get them back in line as we have in the past. (She has been on a constant regimen of Sam-e and Milk Thistle the last two years to try and keep her liver in check.) In addition this time her white blood count is elevated (25,000) and her red blood count is deminished (anemic). On the ultrasound all looked fairly good with the exception of the liver. My biggest problem now is I can't seem to get her to eat anything. I have tried satin balls (raw and baked), cheese, steak (raw and cooked), chicken (raw and cooked), treats, burgers (raw and cooked), eggs (raw and cooked). Some of these items worked for a meal or two but now she will not eat anything. just turns her head. We have started some pepcid and something to try and spur her appetitie. Needless to say I am very frustrated. Any idea on things to try to get her to eat?
> 
> Thanks
> Hank


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Sorry to hear this. When we faced a similar situation with our 13.5 yo, we basically fed him the water we boiled chicken in (cooled of course) and a little canned pumpkin. We got lucky with the pumpkin too-we put it on top of canned ID (from the vets--Hills Prescriptions) and he ended up eating both, not much, but a little. We were dealing with a suspected hemangiosarcoma at the time and lost him 2 weeks later. The chicken water and pumpkin/ID helped him rally towards the end.
> Best of luck and hopefully others will have some good ideas.


Thank you for the suggestion.

Her normal diet is a prescription food to which I add pumpkin, a probiotic and a liver supplement. She will not touch any of those items either. 



Pointgold said:


> Hank, diazepam (Valium) is used in veterinary medicine as an appetite stimulant. You might ask your vet about whether this could be appropriate for Keeper...
> 
> I know how frustrating this is.


 
We have started her on Mirtazapine for this purpose.
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=2552


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I always recommend Nutri-Cal to my customers. 

http://www.1800petmeds.com/Nutri+Cal-prod1340.html

It's a high calorie paste and it actually stimulates their appetite. I've used it with great results on both my dogs and cats. Did absolute wonders for my 18 yr. old cat. In all the years I've sold it, I've only taken a couple of tubes back because it didn't work. Catnip also stimulate the appetite in dogs. 

Hope Keeper feels better. I don't think there is anything quite so frustrating as when they won't eat.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hank... GREEN TRIPE. Raw would be great ( not the bleached like at the grocery), but if not, the canned Tripetts is wonderful and very healthy for them. The Merrick is a mix of green and bleached and not at all the quality of the Tripetts IMO.. It really helped our AIHA boy with not only appetite but liver and kidney issues. VERY healthy for them.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

kwhit said:


> I always recommend Nutri-Cal to my customers.
> 
> http://www.1800petmeds.com/Nutri+Cal-prod1340.html
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the suggestion. I pick up a tube of it and am putting it on the roof of her mouth. She is licking it and swallowing so at least I feel I am getting some calories into her. 
The vet called before and said her reticulocytes were present so we feel at least her system (bone marrow) is reacting to the anemia and producing new red blood cells. So that is also positive news.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

No suggestions, just sending good thoughts her way...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Hank... GREEN TRIPE. Raw would be great ( not the bleached like at the grocery), but if not, the canned Tripetts is wonderful and very healthy for them. The Merrick is a mix of green and bleached and not at all the quality of the Tripetts IMO.. It really helped our AIHA boy with not only appetite but liver and kidney issues. VERY healthy for them.


I picked up a can of Solid Gold's Green Tripe in Beef Broth while at the pet store also and will see if it piques her interest.
Thank you Betty!



missmarstar said:


> No suggestions, just sending good thoughts her way...


Thanks Marlene I appreciate it!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm happy to hear you are able to get a bit of food into her now. I hope she is on her way to better health!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this, I know it can be so frustrating. I hope that Keeper likes the new foods you got for her nad that she eats. I dont have any advice..I just want you to know that I am thinking aobut Keeper and you...


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Homemade Chicken Soup! If she'll take some plain, then add some to her food. You might want to check her teeth - they may be sensitive. 

(I had to soften Jake's food the last couple of years as his teeth were bad. Even though he loved biscuits, I couldn't feed them to him because he flinched when he bit them.:no: (OUCH!)

I know folks don't like to give their dogs bread.. but I always gave half a slice with any pills to keep him from getting nauseas.

Chicken baby food might work too. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I used canned cat food with my foster who would not eat, the stinkier the better. But you might need to check and see if that would be ok for her liver problems.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

After reading about the tripe I remembered our acupuncture vet recommends it for a lot of conditions, including arthritis, allergies, skin and coats. She also recommends coconut oil for all of the above as well (it smells better than the tripe!). My younger golden goes nuts with coconut oil over his kibble--maybe Keeper would be tempted by it's smell. 
I'm glad to hear the red blood cells are being produced--that is great news!
Let us know what works, so we can add new weapons to our arsenal of appetite stimulating tricks.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If she used to like liver, the freeze dried liver treats grated over her food might help? My thoughts are with you and Keeper. The only other thing I know of are satin balls, but that is probably out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Keeper*

I will be praying for Keeper-I love her name-and praying she eats.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Come on Keeper dear...eat for Dad....


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Keeper, eat for your poppa. Hank, when my husband is anemic, he has no appetite. I used to have success when my old boy was "off" with plain yogurt mixed with a large dollop of peanut butter and an over-ripe banana, either off a spoon or frozen. Fingers crossed that Keeper perks up.....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that, Hank.
I can't add much to what's already been suggested, except that some dogs seem to eat a bit of sweet, starchy foods like pound cake, cookies, etc. A lot of them have a real sweet tooth and can be enticed to take a couple of bites, of course fed by hand. I know it's not an ideal diet, but might get some calories into her.
Oh, another thing I've known a couple of dogs to eat is canned (like hormel) chicken. It's pretty salty, and I've had a couple real old boarders here who couldn't be enticed with anything else.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Try Watermelon*



> except that some dogs seem to eat a bit of sweet, starchy foods like pound cake, cookies, etc. A lot of them have a real sweet tooth and can be enticed to take a couple of bites, of course fed by hand. I know it's not an ideal diet, but might get some calories into her.


While cutting up a personal seedless watermelon for the weekend my picky non-begging 12 year old came up and begged me for a taste. I'm not one to feed table scraps but I gave him a tiny taste and he loved it and kept on begging for more. 

Try a bite or two of watermelon or some other fruit and see what happens. I wouldn't try it for long, but watermelon has quick calories and water. It's probably not a good idea for dental health, but at this point that's not a concern.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hank,
I pray that Keeper has started to eat alittle for you. Dont have any advice as all mine are big chowhounds, so I havent had that problem. We will keep you both in our prayers.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Hank, sorry to hear Keepers down just now. No words of wisdom, just positive thoughts.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I am so sorry, Hank. I know when my old girl went through that stage it was very hard. I am a firm believer in kibble for pregnant bitches, old dogs etc. I have a blender just for blending kibble that I take out here and there. I blend the kibble up fine and add some tripe or hamburger, eggs, and rice. I have also used corn syrup on them to get them "up". Hope she feels better soon. Take care.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Chicken baby food might work too.
> 
> Keep us posted!


In the very beginning when feeding puppies I use baby food chicken and chicken broth and baby rice cereals in my puppy mash. The jarred baby food is a great idea. My dogs go silly to get some!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way for Keeper to eat. Our "old gold" are so precious.......


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh Keeper! Please eat a little bit. With old Raleigh, I had some luck getting calories into him by hiding a little kibble in the Pill Pockets made by Greenies that the vets sells for hiding medicine. Is she on doxy? Could the antibiotics be upsetting her stomach? If her antibiotic is not doxy, maybe double pepcid and a metacam would cover lots of comfort bases. Could it be a tooth hurting anywhere in the back of her mouth? How about giving her a PetTabPlus to address the anemia?


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry I have no advice but know we are keeping you and Keeper in our prayers. Hope she has started to eat and is feeling more like herself.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry Hank. I am praying for sweet Keeper. Hope she is eating some today. Did you try ice cream?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Last night we were able to get her to eat a couple of chicken breasts, raw, and this morning I got 1/3 of a can of Solid Gold Green Tripe into her. I may have been able to get more but I decided to try and not overload her at one sitting. I will try to feed her 5-6 times through out the day. I think her gums are gettting some color back and she is behaving as though she feels better and perkier. I am trying not to get TOO excited, as I know we are not out of the woods but I definitely am more optomistic than I was 24 hours ago.
Thank you all for your suggestions and kind thoughts.
Hank and Keeper


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OH, that's such good news Hank. Prayers continue from here.... please keep us posted. HEAL Keeper.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for the update, Hank. I hope she continues to get stronger and feel better!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Hank,

I ask this question gingerly, and I suspect you know why...

Has she had a Chest X-Ray done?


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Come on, Keeper! We are all pulling for you! Sending lots of good thoughts your way, Hank.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Hank,
> 
> I ask this question gingerly, and I suspect you know why...
> 
> Has she had a Chest X-Ray done?


And ultrasound and other than the liver all looks normal.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Trying to find a thread.. Diesel went DAYS without eating.. Finally I mixed vanilla ice cream (I know sounds GROSS) with his dry food and he started eating a little and then turned into eating a little more... Hoping the best for you!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad Keeper seems to be feeling better. We will continue to keep her in our prayers.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

YEA KEEPER!!!!! So glad she likes the raw chicken and tripe!!!!!
Keep us updated Hank!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that she ate something for you and ls getting alittle better. Keeping both of you in my prayers. Give her a big kiss from my 13 yrd old Beau.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning Hank,
How is Keeper doing today? Glad to see she has started eating again.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

hope Keeper is doing well. Chicken broth over rice. Give/offer a teaspoon of broth first.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Hank
sorry for the delay in responding.....I was going to mention tripe and pacific jack mackerel, when Rally went off her food here as a baby I also used the AD canned food from the vet ....I pray Keeper continues to eat for you.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Try warming slightly anything that you offer her to release more scent - dogs eat by smell more than taste and maybe she is not smelling things as well - dogs do tend to lose their nose as they age - I know that Dave would be more likely to eat things that had a stronger smell when he was off his feed...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi again
Hope you all enjoyed the long 4th weekend! I know in the end I am!
Keeper is continuing to improve. She is "looking" for food although I still have not found the "magic potion". She comes for the green tripe eats a little and then stops. If I take it and put it on the roof of her mouth, think peanut butter, she eats it. So that is what we are doing. Today I added some pieces of chicken breast and broke up "satin balls" hoping to get some more "nourishment" into her. I am also still giving her a tablespoon of Nutri-Cal a couple times a day. Her gums definitely have some color, she is wanting to go for walks with the other dogs and she even has the "Keeper bounce" back in her gait. Almost enough to make a grown man cry! 
Again I thank you all for your help and support!

Hank and Keeper


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Hank, I am so gald to see that Keeper is improving! What great news...


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I thought of something else as well, baby food meats ...glad she is doing better!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Hank, very good news for you and your lovely old gal...


----------

